
El Maratón Linuxero en vivo - faaq
https://www.youtube.com/maratonlinuxero/live
======
gus_massa
[Hi from Argentina!]

This is an English speaking forum, so most post in other languages are ignored
of flagged unless they are very interesting and there is no equivalent version
in English.

I think you should at least translate the title in the HN post to English.
Something like: 'Live Linux event "El Maratón Linuxero" [Spanish]'

This looks like a difficult content to be consumed by people that doesn't
speak Spanish, because there is no autotranlation.

Anyway, autotranlation of the info in youtube:

> _The Marathon Linuxero is a project created by podcasters and GNU /Linux
> listeners who want to perform a live event about Free Software applications
> and services. On Sunday, September 3 from 3:00 p.m. to 2:00 p.m. (Spanish
> time UTC + 2) we will offer 9 hours of broadcasts with Spanish speaking
> podcasters._

> _Another aspect that we want to highlight is the collaboration of Spanish
> companies. Both PCUbuntu, Vant and Slimbook did not hesitate to support this
> project and join it by offering GNU /Linux products for draws that we will
> make the same day live._

